# Minimum compressor size for small spray jobs?



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello all. Recently bought an old car to restore. Bodywork looks great from a distance but it does need quite a few rust patches and scrapes sorting, plus the bumpers respraying.

I fancy having a go myself and wondered what size air compressor I would need as a minimum. It would need to run from a domestic power supply? I know bigger is better with compressors, but would 24l be enough or is 50l the minimum? Anyone recommend any brands or models? Thanks.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I sprayed a classic mini with a 24l :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Also how much would you use it?


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

Its not so much how big the capacity of it is, its more to do with how much air it can deliver. I think recommended is about 10.5 cfm for a good delivery rate. Don't underestimate the importance of a good spray gun either. A cheap Clarke one will provide nowhere near as good a finish as a decent Sata or Devilbliss gun. Used ones can be had reasonably cheap on the bay of E. This compressor would be excellent, and is a very good price. You'd be able to run air tools easily on it too!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160965754090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Just want to respray small areas of the car body - max size would be a door - and respray the bumpers. I don't see me wanting to run air tools from it. I was hoping to spend c £150, hence the 24l ones being more in budget. Once the Saab project is finished I wouldn't see me using it again. I had thought of hiring one, but that means getting all the prep done at once instead of a bit at a time.

I had seen those Burisch ones on ebay and wondered about them, and also the 50l Sumo ones, which look good value at 8 cfm for £130.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Done a bit more research and I am coming around to the idea of a bigger compressor. I have just read a few classic car mags which tell of the joys of soda blasting rust and I had forgotten that I have a cast iron fireplace in the garage that I was quoted £30 to shot blast.

So, I appreciate I won't shot blasting at home, but how big a compressor is needed for soda blasting? Might be better to get a 100l with 10cfm so I have the flexibility to run tools.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

In my experience no matter what size you get for your first compressor you will wish you had gotten the larger size once you get used to it and ambition sets in, 90 - 100L would be your best bet.......i can guarantee you will soon be bitten by the seedy world of air tools


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Bit more research suggests soda blasting needs a big compressor, so looks like I am going to be better going for the 100l as KK suggests.


----------

